# Looking for EPAK techniques pics



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 16, 2007)

Could someone point to a website with pics of the EPAK self-defense techniques.

I am wanting to see what exactly moves like twisted twig, desperate falcons, and defying the storm look like.

AoG


----------



## IWishToLearn (Mar 18, 2007)

Michael Billings' site and kenponet.com have a lot of techs written out in the archives. Not sure which ones - but alas, I'm not sure about which ones have pictures.


----------



## bayonet (Mar 18, 2007)

Go to Larry Tatum's website and look up his tip of the week. I know Mr. Tatum has Defying the Storm and Desperate Falcons on there. These are not pictures but rather video of him performing the techniques.


----------



## Ronin Moose (Mar 18, 2007)

*Check out Dennis Nackord's site.  Registration is free, and he has pictures on the techniques plus a video clip on most of them.  Great resource!*

http://www.nackordkarate.com/

_*-GARRY*_


----------

